# Rotating wooden leg



## Saadwarraich (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi all 

I’m trying to make a jig for table saw for making wound tapered leg. I have been able to make the right leg but for sanding and proper finishing I need to rotate it with the drill. 

Can someone help me with identifying which screws/bolts to use to rotate the wood so it won’t tighten but rotateZ do I need to use these at both ends? Would be great if you could share pics of what you recommend. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are many jigs on You Tube*

You will find ideas like this on You Tube;





No table saw here;


----------

